# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Origins of H2a1e1a

## nichterl1

Hello, I recently ran my 23andme raw data through a few more programs and each says H2a1e1a. I've spent a little bit looking around for any information on the origins of this group and am hoping that somebody else here might be able to give more information than I have been able to gather. There are a few people I've found online who tested positive for this haplogroup and many of them are from Germany if that is helpful. For reference I am adopted from Kazakhstan.

----------

